# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thai Rezepte / Küche >  Was gab's denn heute bei Euch zu essen?


----------



----------


## Enrico

Das gabs bei uns heute



Opa hatte Geburtstag und Oma hat sich mal seit langen wieder die Arbeit gemacht. Buchteln genannt. Sawee hats auch geschmeckt.

----------

Hier mal ein kleiner Wochenrückblick:

Sonntag:





Montag:





Dienstag:





Mittwoch:





Donnerstag:





Freitag:





Heute:





Morgen:

.... schaun wir mal ....

----------


## Hua Hin

Danke Phommel für die Mühe,
aber hättest ruhig schreiben können, um welche "schweizer" Köstlichkeiten es sich hier handelt.
Ist doch schweizer Küche? Frage deswegen, weil ich in Zukunft ja von 
einem schweizer Koch versorgt werde.

Ihr esst Bratwürste mit Nudeln? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.  ::  

Gruss von Alex, der jetzt gleich Hunger bekommt.

----------

Hübsche Teller haste.

----------

Hua Hin

Jo Schweizer Küche. Phommel autentisch.....


Rene

Gibt's bei Migros 19.90 .- sFR.  ( 18 teiliges Set )  :aetsch:

----------


## Erich

Phommel, wieviel Kilo haste mit der Kost schon zugenommen die letzte Zeit?  ::

----------

Erich,

10 dürften es sein. Mia wird wieder schimpfen.......

----------


## Hua Hin

10 KG in der kurzen Zeit???  ::  
....das gibt`s doch gar nicht.
Passen da deine Klamotten überhaupt noch?  ::

----------

Heute Abend gab es etwas, was ich mega lange nicht mehr hatte:

Hirschpfeffer!!!!




Sehr, sehr lecker.

 ::

----------


## resci

heut mal um 12 Feierabend gemacht, hab ich mir gegönnt, nachdem ein langjähriges Softwareprojekt jetzt nahezu fertig ist und diese Woche dem Kunden, einer asiatischen Automobilfirma, übergeben wurde. Bin mal ein paar Stunden durch die Stuttgarter Innenstadt gestreunt. Zwischendurch gabs nen Kaffee mit Schwarzwälder Kirsch Torte, am frühen abend hab ich mir bei Stuttgarts bester Currybude ne Currywurst reingedrückt und gerade eben hab ich mir ne 6 Euro teure süße Mango zerdrückt. Die billigen, auf dem Schiff gereiften Mangos schmecken einfach nicht. Jetzt gibts noch nen Glas Roten Württemberger  ::  .

resci

----------


## walter

Heute Kaufland Schokoladenvorrat für November eingekauft.   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...noch mal was aus unserer Küche
kaum zu glauben, aber das sind 3 Kg Gung's
nach dem Recedept von Roberto G. zu bereitet.
viel Knoblauch, Olivenoel, chilli, Petersilie

bischen unscharf - aber lecker   ::

----------

Was haben Roberto G und Samak gemeinsam?

Beide können wenigstens kochen............

 ::

----------


## walter

Lecker.......    ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...
> bischen unscharf - aber lecker


Nicht genung Chilli dran!  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Es gab Frösche. Hat meine Holde beim Vietnamesen gekauft.

----------


## walter

Mahlzeit   ::

----------


## resci

> Es gab Frösche. Hat meine Holde beim Vietnamesen gekauft.


da kannst dann heut nacht gut quaken und hüpfen  ::

----------


## Enrico

Mir sind wichtig viel Knoblauch und viel Zwiebeln  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Mir sind wichtig viel Knoblauch und viel Zwiebeln


...sowieso
Zwiebeln und Knoblauch kommt über all rein  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

Ich erhielt vor ner std ein e-mail von einem alten uno-kameraden aus montreal

_Servus!
Schau mal was die hier in Montreal servieren! 
Ich wollte eine Tom ...irgendwas... Aber beim Canada Thai.... 
Mein Supperl ist ein bisserl gross und überhaupt nicht scharf ausgefallen!_ 



Man bestaune den preis! ....11,69 CAD sind immerhin 345,- THB !!!



Greetz  TW

Passt vllt. nicht exakt hier 'rein, aber ich will nicht extra ein eig. thema eroeffnen!

----------


## pit

Na, von irgendwas müssen die Thais in Kanada ja leben. Verkaufen wir ne Suppe für etwa 350 Baht, die z.B. in Bangkok an der Straßenecke für 20 Baht verkauft wird. Neben den 15% Gewinn ( 350 - 20 ist ungefähr 15 oder so) haben wir auch noch die Gewürze gespart.  :: 

 ::

----------


## schiene

Wir waren gerade bei uns im "Hausener Dorfkrug" essen.
War lecker und gut

Für mich gabs Tafelspitz mit "grüner Soß" für 10,50 Euro


Somlak hatte Rippche mit Sauerkraut und Kartoffelpüree 10,50 Euro

und ein schönes dunkles Bier

----------


## schiene

Gestern Abend waren wir "beim Griechen"im Gartenlokal essen.
Lecker Bier für 2,30 Euro


und Lammspieß (von der Keule) mit Salatteller und Pommes für 12,00 Euro

----------


## schiene

Wir hatten uns aus dem letzten Urlaub so ein "elektr.Kocher "mitgebracht (made in Japan).Endlich haben wir mal etwas Zeit gefunden ihn zu testen.
Funktioniert wunderbar und macht auch Spaß.

----------


## schiene

Bei meinem Kumpel im Restaurant in Dresden  gabs vorgestern Lammbraten mit Spätzle für 14,50 Euro

----------


## wein4tler

Hatte gestern wieder einmal Pizza gemacht.
Das Rezept für den Teig

250 g glattes Mehl
2 TL Zucker
1/2 Pkg Trockenhefe
Prise Salz
1/8 warmes Wasser (oder Wasser, Milch 1:1)

In der Schüssel zu einem glatten Teig abschlagen.
1/2 Stunde zugedeckt in warmen Raum gehen lassen.
Dann ausrollen zu einem runden Fladen und auf ein Pizzablech.
Mit etwas Sardellenpaste bestreichen, Sugo drauf, Käse gerieben, Gewürze (Oregano, Basilikum), gestern nahm ich Salami als Belag.
Ins vorheizte Backrohr bei 300 Grad ca. 10-15 Minuten backen.
Die fertige Pizza dann noch mit einem Olivenöl-Knoblauchgemisch bestreichen. 
Guten Appetit!

----------


## rampo

Gebackenen Leberkaese .



Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

Kanom Chin

----------


## rampo

> Du drueckst das von Hand durch das Wasserleitungsrohr? Das ist ja richtig Arbeit.
> Ich habe mir beim Spengler einen Trichteraufsatz (<100TB) fuer den Fleischwolf machen lassen. Das geht voll flott!


Der eine macht Sport , der ander halt nur bewegungen . 

Ich kenne Fleischwolf Putzen , da bin ich mit meine 2 Plastikdinger  schneller fertig .

Grossen wert lege ich auch auf das Fleisch das ich esse , nur vom Bauern meines vertauens .

Vertrauen du ich nur mir .

Kalbsteak  vom Bauern , meines vertrauens .  Mit frischen Pilzen und Bambus  auch vom Bauern .













Genau so wie ich es mag .

Fg.

----------


## Siamfan

> Der eine macht Sport , der ander halt nur bewegungen . 
> 
> Ich kenne Fleischwolf Putzen , da bin ich mit meine 2 Plastikdinger  schneller fertig .
> 
> .


Wo sind da "zwei" Plastikdinger? 

Wo bekommst du denn das Hack her ohne Fleischwolf?

----------


## Siamfan

vorher



nachher ::

----------


## Siamfan

Gluai tood

----------


## TeigerWutz

Kennt eh jeder!

----------


## Siamfan

Die "Schoko-Sosse" mache ich selbst.
Einfach die dicke, suesse Kondensmilch und Ovaltine reinruehren

----------


## Siamfan

Gegen die Schaerfe mit Ruehrei

----------


## Siamfan

Fake-Fleisch in der Auslage

----------


## Siamfan

Die kleine Portion auf dem Teller ist echt

----------


## wein4tler

Selbst ist der Mann. Haben eine schöne Farbe die Schweinsschnitzerl - oder sind sie vom Kalb?

----------


## Siamfan

Eben habe ich echt verärgert reagiert,  als mein Sohn die Shrimps (kg=200TB) an den Hund an den Hund verfüttern wollte.

----------


## rampo

> Selbst ist der Mann. Haben eine schöne Farbe die Schweinsschnitzerl - oder sind sie vom Kalb?


Schwein , gehabt .

An Erdaepfel Salat  dazu , Herz was wilst du mehr .

----------


## Siamfan

Lecker, lecker!
Ich persoenlich mag den Kartoffelsalat lieber, wie ihn meine Mutter gemacht hat: mit selbstgemachter Mayonnaise!

----------


## Siamfan

Herzhaft und sues!

----------


## Siamfan

Ich hatte mal eine richtige manuelle Brotmaschine mit Handkurbel, die ist aber wohl auf dem grossen Koh Chang zurueckgeblieben.

Komme heute aber mit dem guten Brotmesser sehr gut zurecht.

----------


## Siamfan

Da ist TH heute immer noch preiswert.
Frischer Salmon!

Mit Zwiebeln oder Meerrettich auf Weissbrot , voll lecker.
Auch der Macro schneidet auf Wunsch frische Stuecke.

Die kaufen aber wohl taeglich auch hier im Hafen ein.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> Da ist TH heute immer noch preiswert.
> 
> Frischer Salmon
> 
> Die kaufen aber wohl taeglich auch hier im Hafen ein.

----------


## wein4tler

Habe im Big C neulich geschaut und habe Lachs nicht gerade billig gefunden. Derselbe Preis wie in Österreich.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Dem _siamfan_ sein Foto ist bereits 8 Jahre alt!
Bei einem Preis von 400 THB/Kilo für "skin-on-steak" war das/ist das eh nicht sooo billig.

Aktuell kosten diese ca. 500.- Baht/kg bei _makro_
Kleinere Steakscheiben 100-150g/stk 483.-

----------


## TeigerWutz

Zwei Beef-Patties mit Butternut-Kürbispüree.

----------


## wein4tler

Und dös hast Du kocht? Oder bei MacBurger gefuttert?

----------


## TeigerWutz

Jo Peter, das mache ich selbst!  


Burgerpresse und das Püree (..welches z'vü wor)

Gestern:
Fleischlaberln auf Letscho mit Couscous.....und an weiß'n Spritzer dazu!



LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Du könntest glatt ein Lokal in Deinem Bezirk eröffnen. Sehr appetitlich angerichtet.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Heut' am Abend,.... ein aufgeschäumtes Selleriechremesupperl!  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Z'mittag war's ein Schweins'steak (pork blade steak) mit Polenta u. Parikasauce.

----------


## wein4tler

Das hätte ich gestern auch gerne gehabt, statt dem radioktiven Cocktail den sie mir im SMZ-Ost in die Vene gespritzt haben. 
Musste dann alle 10 Minuten piseln gehn, bis sie mich durch die Röhre schickten.  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

@wein4tler 

Uuiii, des hurcht si ned guat an. 

Hoff', daß si wieder ollas ei'renkt u. du kane (weitere) Bröseln mehr damit hast!

Ollas Guade no!.....TW

----------


## TeigerWutz

DHAL MIT ROTEN LINSEN (scharf, weil: พริกขี้หนู)

----------


## wein4tler

Das Gericht habe ich vor vielen Jahren in der Burggasse beim Inder gegessen. War verdammt scharf und ich brauchte dann ein Joghurt zum
neutralisieren.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Paprikahendl-Haxn aus meinem TK

----------


## TeigerWutz

Altwiener Ochsenschleppsuppe





LG TW

----------


## wein4tler

Da hat der Altwiener an Ochsen gschleppt. Schaut echt guat aus!

----------


## TeigerWutz

Minipenne mit Selchfleisch à la Schinkenfleckerln

----------


## Enrico

Das große Fressen hat begonnen: Zum Mittag ein leichtes Süppchen, zum Abendbrot bei Muttern Kartoffelsalat und Würstchen. Die Gans ist im Ofen, die gibt es dann morgen Mittag. Ich liebe diese drei Tage  ::

----------


## TeigerWutz

.

Naturschnitzel mit pikanter Obers, Kapern, Gurkerl, Senf-Sauce

----------


## rampo

Optimales Wetter , fuer  Schmalzbrot mit Zwieberl und Pfeffer .

Da Zerrinnt   das Schmalz nicht schon beim aufsteichen vom Brot , in der Warmen Zeit .





Geburtstag gabs ,auch aber nicht von mir .





Fg.

----------


## TeigerWutz

*Tortelloni m. Pesto Rosso* 



 :Yo:

----------


## TeigerWutz

Gestern gab es: 
Ćevapčići m. Wedges, Kräutergrillkäse,  Spiegelei u. griech. Gurkensalat.

----------


## wein4tler

Bei mir gab es heute gegrillte Ratte.

----------

